# Hoyt in BassPro!!!!!!!!!



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hoyt...*

Hey...go to a BPS...Hoyt is not the only brand they have...Martin and Mathews are appearing at some BPS...and Darton is at Gander Mt. so much for the proshops!


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Chill out, it is just a renamed reflex bow. It has nothing that high-end hoys have over relflexs, which BSP has carried for some time.

No Triax limb pockets, It has the Reflex pockets
No laminated limbs
Slam.5 cam system like reflex
No TEC riser.

It is nothing like a high-end hoyt, just another mid-line reflex type bow.

Cabelas, Gander mt, and BSP have always carried low-mid line bows, and Hoyt hasn't changed that with the new BSP bows. 

You still have to go to a proshop for a high end bow.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Davik said:


> Hey...go to a BPS...Hoyt is not the only brand they have...Martin and Mathews are appearing at some BPS...and Darton is at Gander Mt. so much for the proshops!


CHALLENGE!!! It is easy to jump on a bandwagon. Show me where Mathews is appearing at BPS...or any mass retailer. I don't believe it.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

It`s already been hashed out here....long handle, parallel limbs, and slam 1/2 cam system.

It is a bow designed specifically for BPS.

It is NOT a TEC bow.

Nothing to worry about. :wink:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

if it the one i have seen looks like fred bear or jennings actually...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

is this the bow?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Man if I was a Hoyt dealer I would be so angry, I mean that is no doubt gonna eat into their UltraSport sales by a huge amount.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Mathews doesnt do it*

They carry one line for dealers only. Way it should be!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

You guys are forgetting about the Reflex line. It was *designed* for the big "box" stores. That way they could have Hoyts in real pro-shops and Reflex in the box stores. I know that the Reflex line is in pro-shops too, but I'm not sure they sell many. If you look at the 2005 Reflex line, you'll see they're pretty much going to a TEC riser design. I think (just my opinion here) it's because of this very thing. The BPS model is a standard riser. Who knows, you might see Cabelas next year w/ their own model too. Also, the Slam 1/2 cam system is only adjustable in full inch increments not the half inch that's on the Hoyts.


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't mind that bow manufacturers sell to the mass merchants as long as they do not kill the retail pricing for the dealers. The bps and cabelas catalogs do alot of advertising to the companies. This also usually starts the season off for us dealers, when customers who do not shoot all year recieve these they start thinking about bow season. The only problem I have with the custom made bows for the mass merchants is that they usually sell it for less and make the rest of the bows look over priced. 
Some of you have talked about the bows not being the same, but 99% of the people who recieve these catalogs don't know or don't care all they are interested in is the price, They are going to buy it because it looks like the other bows but cheaper, the sales person on the other end is not going to fit their draw or tell them how forgiving the bow is or isn't. Most of the time they are going to get the wrong draw and end up in your shop anyway, hopefully then you will treat them good and they will become a long time customer.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

I just received the 2005 archery catalog and I dont see one bow with the Hoyt name on it. I did see the XP series bows.Those bows looks like its made by Hoyt but is a moderate priced bow like the Reflex. I dont see how this bow undermining the Hoyt dealers. I didnt see one Protec,ViperTec or UltraTec and so on being sold by BPS.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

HOYT HAS ALWAYS SOLD THE REFLEX LINE AT BASSPRO!!! THEY DO NOT AND WILL NOT SELL THE TEC SERIES TO ANYONE OTHER THAN OUT OF PROSHOPS!!!!



PERIOD!



jesus christ wasn't there a thread on this not even a week ago!?!?! ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT DUMBASS POSTS! :angry:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*they sell alot*

I live next to the one in springfield mo and with 75% out of towners, I've seen the archery dept. sell over 60 friggin' bows in a weekend, and that's just a little above normal for them, no big deal...


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

lol but what does that hafta do with the statement of hoyt selling bows in basspro? people assuem they're gonan be seeing supertecs, pro tecs, etc...in basspro..and tha'ts a crock of sh*t! hoyt makes the REFLEX line that has the CAM AND A 1/2 cams on it..and people just light up like an overzealous christmas tree!



give it a rest folks..this is getting beyond ridiculous


----------



## Phish (Sep 15, 2004)

p8ntballnryan said:


> lol but what does that hafta do with the statement of hoyt selling bows in basspro? people assuem they're gonan be seeing supertecs, pro tecs, etc...in basspro..and tha'ts a crock of sh*t! hoyt makes the REFLEX line that has the CAM AND A 1/2 cams on it..and people just light up like an overzealous christmas tree!
> 
> 
> 
> give it a rest folks..this is getting beyond ridiculous


Hoyt changed the Reflex cam name to Slam & 1/2 just like on the new BPS XPS bows.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

well there ya go...slam and a half lol :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

I am a Hoyt dealer and I feel the same way about the tec riser on a reflex hoyt has done nothing to help its independant dealers/proshops they pressure
there reps into setting up new dealers on others territories for sales the box stores and the internet has killed the mom and pop store that depend on sales to make a living from a store front with skyrocketting taxes,insurance, electricity and the list goes on. I have a BPS less than 15 miles from me there were 3 full service pro shops in the area now I am the last standing! I belive it is due to Hoyt & Mathews because my accessories sales like arrows broadheads sights and rests have steadily declined since it opened 2 yrs ago
I cut my Hoyt orders this year in half in fear of this effecting my sales. This is my opinion take a good look at parker bows they are a carbon copy of mathews but they don't advertise it or have it stamped on the alphashox the same with PSE and Archery Research. This is my 2 cents worth I am going to the doctor now to get the big Hoyt Knife out of my back. :angry: 



GatorSlayer said:


> :mg: :mg: :mg:
> 
> Wow! Hoyt is now throwing their dealers right under the bus!! SCREEEAAAAACCCCHHHHH, BANG!!!! That was the big corporate retailer bus slamming the various dealers that carry Hoyt. :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

how did hoyt stab you in the back?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> how did hoyt stab you in the back?


I feel that by putting the tec style riser in the box store/reflex line it takes away from the rest of Hoyt bows. The average hunter will not be told the difference when he walks into BPS that there is a difference he will get told that it's just like a Hoyt and cheaper! so why would he want to spend more money for the same bow the riser on the super slam is the old razortec with deer hoofs cut out and the timberwolf is a 2002 ultratec riser.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

Omg As Your Freaking Hoyt Rep! They Are No Tputting The Tec Series In The "box Stores"!!!!



Read The Thread!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> Omg As Your Freaking Hoyt Rep! They Are No Tputting The Tec Series In The "box Stores"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Read The Thread!


It dont matter what they call it it is the tec design on thoes bows and that is how it will be pushed at the box stores you can dress it down how ever you want it is still a hoyt design and will be looked that way by the buyers!


----------



## Phish (Sep 15, 2004)

ultimatehunter said:


> I feel that by putting the tec style riser in the box store/reflex line it takes away from the rest of Hoyt bows. The average hunter will not be told the difference when he walks into BPS that there is a difference he will get told that it's just like a Hoyt and cheaper! so why would he want to spend more money for the same bow the riser on the super slam is the old razortec with deer hoofs cut out and the timberwolf is a 2002 ultratec riser.


If Im not mistaken, the Tec riser on reflxes are cast aluminum. The BPS XP bows are not Tec risers. The pro shop I go to did see some sales go down for a bit but all of those people who got into archery because of the box stores are now coming to the shop for service and upgrading to Hoyts, Mathews and BowTechs. Most who stick with it stay and end up doing almost all of there purchases at the shop. I see a lot more new faces now then I have seen in the last 6 years. I understand a shop that doesnt carry a line of bows that are exclusive for shops only like hoyts and mathews has to worry.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Phish said:


> If Im not mistaken, the Tec riser on reflxes are cast aluminum. The BPS XP bows are not Tec risers. The pro shop I go to did see some sales go down for a bit but all of those people who got into archery because of the box stores are now coming to the shop for service and upgrading to Hoyts, Mathews and BowTechs. Most who stick with it stay and end up doing almost all of there purchases at the shop. I see a lot more new faces now then I have seen in the last 6 years. I understand a shop that doesnt carry a line of bows that are exclusive for shops only like hoyts and mathews has to worry.


I was not refering to the XP bows but to the superslam and timberwolf! I had not seen the Xp untill now and it is a cross between a reflex and I am not sure what riser design it is but still its a way for the 800 lb gorilla to set on the little man.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

hey boss..if you work for or own a proshop..


talk to a rep and verify it for yourself....and why not take a look at your dealer contract since you seem to have such indepth knowledge on the subject


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> hey boss..if you work for or own a proshop..
> 
> 
> talk to a rep and verify it for yourself....and why not take a look at your dealer contract since you seem to have such indepth knowledge on the subject


Just spoke to customer service at Hoyt. Bass pro came to them with what they wanted in a bow and hoyt engineers built it to there specs it uses reflex cams and limbs and limb pockets and a new design reflex riser. It is a Bass pro exclusive.


----------



## Phish (Sep 15, 2004)

ultimatehunter said:


> Just spoke to customer service at Hoyt. Bass pro came to them with what they wanted in a bow and hoyt engineers built it to there specs it uses reflex cams and limbs and limb pockets and a new design reflex riser. It is a Bass pro exclusive.


It looks like a great bow for the price.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

ultimatehunter said:


> Just spoke to customer service at Hoyt. Bass pro came to them with what they wanted in a bow and hoyt engineers built it to there specs it uses reflex cams and limbs and limb pockets and a new design reflex riser. It is a Bass pro exclusive.


I don't know about everybody else but it seems that hoyt has enough trouble getting there bows to customers some having to wait 8-10 weeks for a target bow I personally waited 7 weeks on a Vipertec in camo!It's no fun telling a customer that there bow is not here when it is suppose to be they have lost more than one sale that way! I know they build to order and all that BS so does Mathews and they can get it out in 3 days for a camo bow.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

i think bass pro and cabelas should start carrying the top names then maybe you wouldnt have to pay a arm and a leg for a good bow .Its crazy the prices on most of the new bows,some people that actualy work for a living cant afford a real expensive bow like hoyt ,mathews or bowtech.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

mtn. archer said:


> i think bass pro and cabelas should start carrying the top names then maybe you wouldnt have to pay a arm and a leg for a good bow .Its crazy the prices on most of the new bows,some people that actualy work for a living cant afford a real expensive bow like hoyt ,mathews or bowtech.


And so the people who DON'T work for a living CAN afford good bows??!!! Give me a break.


----------



## dogdoc (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't mean to add fuel to anyones fire here, but I see Mathews bows in Scheels sporting goods out here every time I'm in there.


----------



## marshman (Dec 22, 2004)

If Bass Pro Shops and Cabelas started to carry Hoyts, Mathews, and Bowtechs, you would see a dramatic decline in the number of archery shops around. I mean lets face it, its like Wal-Mart coming to a new area, shuts the small guy down. Where do you get the best information, bow set-up, and advice, your local archery dealer. Im not saying that these places do not know what they are talking about however; how much experience do most (not all) of the employees at these large superstores really have. It may cost you a little more, but your local dealer gives you the best service(in my opinion). And no, I am not a dealer!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Bowtech/diamond*

Diamond is a mass merchant bow. At the same price as the pro shop. Any manufacturer must make money...........bottom line is the answer. Archery Pro shops are the a___ h___ of the archery industry,Period. You as a manufacturer want To and need to MAKE MONEY! Now if a BPS or a CABELLAS orders let us be conservative, 20-25 thousand bows, would you sell to them? If you did not you would not be in business!!!! Now the archery shops in the USA all together can not match what a chain of Bass PROS or Cabellas and their catalogs sell........It all determines if you are buying or selling or MAKING!!!!!!! Who would you sell to or make first from a strickly business sense.........accessories the same way.....An archery shop buys maybe 100 to 200 hundred of an item a year. How many do you think Bas Pro or Cabellas or Eders buys......Thousands!!!!!Give me a break.......like everything it is about the money and the BOTTOM LINE........NOTHING ELSE!!!! If it were just archery dealers all the major manufacturers WOULD BE OUT OF BUSINESS.......END OF STORY!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> :thumbs_up


Obviously not you but what do you care anyway your a sales rep the more you sell the more you make


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> :thumbs_up



SUCH CLASS


----------



## DBULL (Mar 28, 2005)

Amen to that. Never in my life have I read posts from anyone with less class. Who are you a sales rep for? Must be a trash service. :thumbs_do


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

You guys are getting all lathered up over nothing.

Anybody that buys the new BPS bow designed by Hoyt was NOT gonna shell out for a TEC riser bow from you anyhow.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 25, 2003)

I have looked at the bow in question, nothing on it labeled Hoyt, but Reflex, and big box stores have had Reflex since they were introduced years ago.
hoyt still remains dealer loyal. As far as Darton and box stores go, they have been available thru most any distributor since Ihave been in business. I can get them from most any one I call, so Darton is not a dealer direct bow. NOw, when you start seeing a Mathews, Bowtech or Hoyt in box stores, we dealers will be gone. I think PSE would suffer greatly if they were taken out of box stores too, their biggest fan


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbs_up EXACTLY! TY MR. ROOKS!


----------



## Goldring (Apr 10, 2005)

Big Country said:


> You guys are getting all lathered up over nothing.
> 
> Anybody that buys the new BPS bow designed by Hoyt was NOT gonna shell out for a TEC riser bow from you anyhow.



This is very very true. Alot of people only get their bows out 2,3,4 weeks before season. Case in point, my Father. A dyed in the wool Quail Hunter with a vast array of shotguns and 4 Pointers. His bow of choice a hurling a few arrows a year, and trying to anchor that big buck.... is Reflex. When I bought a Protec recently, he thought I was cazy when he asked, and I told how much I have in the bow and all the goodies. Yet this same man, paid over 4k for a Custom fitted 20ga Merkel SxS. It all about what your into. Anyone who buys one of the BPS bows, isnt goint to shell out the money for a Top End bow like Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech bow anyway .


----------



## stain (Jan 6, 2004)

*bows*

Hey,

It sounds like alot of bow companies are going to other places then pro shops. You'll start seeing more in the years to come. sometimes I feel that archery is priceing them selves right out of the sport. You can by a rifle for 300 to 500 dallors and one good bow can cost 600 and up. Sometimes that stops people from joining our great sport. 

have a good one.


----------



## old shooter (Jun 1, 2005)

*Waiting for Cabellas to open*

As a customer I'm glad that bass pro and cabellas are there. Ijust dealt with a hoyt (pro shop) never again. The bow dosent do what I ask for . the dealer seys he can change the lims for $120 and hoit seys I have to deal with the (pro shop) Now wonder why people go to a store that gives us what we ask for or a money back guaranty. Why buy one day and have to spend $120 the next day to get what you asked for the first day.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Dogdoc is correct, Scheels carries all mathews bows, so many of you are wrong, and sheels is nothing more than a smaller cabelas, we have one in west des moines and a mathews pro works there part time, and i am talking a very good and well know pro, and if you look on mathewsinc.com it will show you that scheels in iowa city and west des moines are authorized dealers and not even close to a pro shop


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Retail Sales*

Hey guys Hoyt sells there top of the line bows to the buying groups and floods are area with Tech bows but the shop that buys through these groups does not have a clue how to set up a bow. I would not buy from these people at all and never will. I believe that a person who buys from these type of stores learns a hard lesson about service and ends up in the pro shops eventually. My biggest fear is only having one place to buy the bow of my choice and that does not nessesarilly mean that they will even have the bow I want. Some healthy compition allways keeps the pro shops honest and they are inclined to sell for an affordable price rather then selling for top retail. Buy the way Mathews may be keeping it in the Pro Shops but they are also very controlling and I would not want to have a business of my own and be told by Mathews that its either this way or the highway. Most dealers who sell Mathews Bows make alot of money off of there customers for a bow they are purchasing for a third the cost. They are getting fat off of you rather then passing on the good deal. :shade:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Where do you get your info from? you are very wrong about it! Hoyt has not sold to box stores or distributors now for since 2000-2001 only to 
"pro shops only" now you may have a poor shop in your area but they still have to buy from the factory. Mathews is very dealer friendly as long as you play buy there rules NO INTERNET SALES this will get you pulled so fast your head will spin. So before you state something on AT check your facts!




cchunter said:


> Hey guys Hoyt sells there top of the line bows to the buying groups and floods are area with Tech bows but the shop that buys through these groups does not have a clue how to set up a bow. I would not buy from these people at all and never will. I believe that a person who buys from these type of stores learns a hard lesson about service and ends up in the pro shops eventually. My biggest fear is only having one place to buy the bow of my choice and that does not nessesarilly mean that they will even have the bow I want. Some healthy compition allways keeps the pro shops honest and they are inclined to sell for an affordable price rather then selling for top retail. Buy the way Mathews may be keeping it in the Pro Shops but they are also very controlling and I would not want to have a business of my own and be told by Mathews that its either this way or the highway. Most dealers who sell Mathews Bows make alot of money off of there customers for a bow they are purchasing for a third the cost. They are getting fat off of you rather then passing on the good deal. :shade:


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

cchunter said:


> Hey guys Hoyt sells there top of the line bows to the buying groups and floods are area with Tech bows but the shop that buys through these groups does not have a clue how to set up a bow.
> 
> Most dealers who sell Mathews Bows make alot of money off of there customers for a bow they are purchasing for a third the cost. They are getting fat off of you rather then passing on the good deal. :shade:



Is this guy for real? We purchase DIRECT from Hoyt, not a "buying group."

And do you know anything about the mark up on bows? It sure the heck isn't the 200% that you seem to dream about! We are not a Mathews Dealer but I'm sure they're pricing structure is not drastically different from Hoyt. If it were there would be a lot more archery shops raking in the dough!


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

I can tell you that my brother worked at sportsman wharehouse in ankeny, iowa, a year and a half ago and they had a few hoyts that they brought from there minnesota store, so it was not 2001 more like 2004 when hoyt told them they would not sell to them anymore


----------



## arrwflngr (Aug 27, 2003)

ArcheryPlus said:


> Is this guy for real? We purchase DIRECT from Hoyt, not a "buying group."
> 
> And do you know anything about the mark up on bows? It sure the heck isn't the 200% that you seem to dream about! We are not a Mathews Dealer but I'm sure they're pricing structure is not drastically different from Hoyt. If it were there would be a lot more archery shops raking in the dough!



It says you are an authorized dealer for mathews in your signature.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

P8ntballnryan, Please do us all a favor and leave Jesus out out of your posts. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

I'm assuming that Scheels (sp?) got classified as a ProShop based on their staff which would explain how they can carry mathews.

Personally if I was in a proshop business I would be a little worried about the increasing quality of bows being sold at large chains and their large stores they are plunking down everywhere.

Not because of the price war but because of the name. Cabelas and Bass Pro are known world wide so people assume that they have the best stuff there, and with the stores you can actually shoot the bow before you buy it, something that could not be done before the stors started showing up.

The only thing that will keep pro-shops in business is the service they deliver that puts them above the rest of the pack. Poor service and you may as well sell off your inventory and head for the hills. Even if your selling a bow I want I can find it elsewhere just so I don't have to deal with a bad dealer.

Also, as mentioned before. Most of the people buying their bows from Cabelas or Basspro are not really looking for a high end bow. They are looking for a complete package for less then 500 bux that they can shoot a few arrows with before hunting seasons and then never touch it again for another year. This isn't new and if Cabelas and Bass Pro wouldn't be selling these people bows then Dick's, Walmart, ... would be.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

let's see I own a havoctec, cybertech, Serriatec, and a Ultra eliete.

oh, I also own a redhead from Bass pro shop, Shoots as good as any of the above.


----------

